
Why Russia Can't Afford Another Cold War: The Global Economy - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/08/business/why-russia-cant-afford-another-cold-war.html?_r=0
======
danmaz74
A new Cold War is unthinkable, but much colder relations are very likely. This
is a real pity.

